# It Has Been One Year



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

They never really leave your heart. I still miss my collie I had when I was a child. He died 25 yrs ago. We all still talk about him. 
He was lucky to be so loved by you and you were lucky to have him too.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that beautiful story. Buck was a much loved dog and I remember the sad day that you lost him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that beautiful tribute to Buck. He looks like he was a sweet and loving boy and reminds me so much of Beau. He is still with you walking on silent paws and lives on in your memories and heart. Run free sweet Buck.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Buck sounds like he was a wonderful boy. And despite the tears, today he brought a little laughter into my life. It appears that Buck managed to master the art of telepathy... sitting and staring at the person, then the leash, then the door.... patiently repeating the sequence again and again.... wondering how long it would take dad to get the message that was being telegraphed across the room. 

I sounds as though Buck had a good twelve years... and the comfort of you by his side at those last moments. He was a lucky dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how somber those anniversaries can be. Although time helps there will always be that part of your heart that Buck claimed all those years ago and will always be his. Your tribute to him was so beautiful I felt like I could hear the thumping of his tail. By your photos it is obvious how regal a boy he was, definetly not a hound.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a sweet story of remembrance for your handsome Buck. He obviously had a wonderful life and I'm sure he returned every ounce of love that was given to him. Thanks for sharing a glimpse of your sweet Buck with us.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for posting that beautiful, loving tribute. Buck and my Abbey were almost the same age (Abbey 12/11/95 - 5/29/07). I hope they have met and played together at the bridge. What a great dog you had, and what a great mom he had! Thinking about you today.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought so much about you yesterday. The love you have for Buck is so apparent and I know he waits at the Bridge and watches over you every day. Run With Abandon Sweet Boy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your story. Each one is an individual and they can never be replaced. There memories of love and happiness get us through the hard times.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Tears again streaming down my cheeks as I remember you posting a year ago about Buck's passing. I know how difficult it is on these anniversaries to not think only of those final moments but to remember how full of life he was before. Your stories and decriptions of him truly convey what a happy and full life he had with you and and your family. Please know that I am thinking of you, Buck and his "Daddy" today............


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

(((HUGS))) they are always with us!!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Buck - he sounds like quite a character who is sadly missed.

Run free Buck and sleep softly


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know he and my Max are together at The Bridge. They sound alot alike. I cried all through your post. Buck was a beautiful wonderful boy. We'll always love and miss them.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this yesterday. Your Buck sounds like he was such a sweetheart. The way you described how Buck was with your husband made me get all teary-eyed. These anniversaries can be so hard. Please know that I am thinking of you and your husband today.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Buck~Know You Were Loved And Cherished~Godspeed


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is beautiful Steve, Thanks so much. Buck loved the water.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss and thank you for the kind post about my Jake.


----------

